# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  محكمة سعودية تلزم زوجا بدراسة فن التعامل مع الزوجة

## hazem mohamed

وجهت المحكمة الجزئية في محافظة القطيف زوجاً سعوديا بالدراسة في أحد المعاهد المختصة بفن التعامل مع الزوجة وكان الزوج اعتدى على زوجته بالضرب، وسبب لها كدمات في وجهها ،وأوجبت المحكمة تقديم اختبار تحريري بعد ذلك

يرفق في ملف القضية.

كما قضى الحكم البديل بإلزام الرجل بالعمل في الفترة المسائية لصالح مستشفى الصحة النفسية في مدينة الدمام، تحت إشراف مدير المستشفى، وتقديم محضر معتمد من المدير بعد الانتهاء من المدة التي سيعمل بموجبها بمعدل ثلاث ساعات يوميا، وقضى الحكم الشرعي بوجوب جلده 30 جلدة في مكان عام. وعن القضية قال مصدر قضائي: «إن القضية نظرت فيها شرطة محافظة القطيف، إذ التجأت الزوجة للشرطة، ثم أحيلت القضية للمحكمة الجزئية». 

yahoo

----------


## حمد القعيد

هاااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااا

----------


## محمد فخري

اعتقد ان الحكم منصف ولا غبار عليه

----------

